
John Lennon – Fans Recreate Poster That Inspired – “Lennon's Poster” - zeristor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tw3D3vBxfY
======
zeristor
The inspiration for the track "For the Benefit of Mr Kite", although they
didn't think to put that in the video't title.

Lovely idea though.

